# Betula is not happy with the news headlines today...



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I now have ripped paper all across my lounge....


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha the last pic is so funny!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Loving that last pic!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, very funny Crofty I love the last one, looks like the cats saying "and thats what I think of that"!!!, lol*


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry couldn't resist!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

:*DHaha, keep them coming Matty, they're very funny*


----------



## jerome (May 19, 2008)

Hehe, that's my favorite too. The tiger is ready to attack!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Superb pics. Cats do the funniest things!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant pics,


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pictures, cant stop laughing about the last one. But wonder what the news headlines were


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

haha thanks matty, ive posted a video, have worked out how to upload them! Its of Betz attacking my feet! 

Think the headlines were probably about animal abuse that gets her mad


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol :d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha ha great pics,,the last one really made me laugh,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Hilarious!!
The last one is an amazing shot


----------

